# My new puppy



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

My new puppy Evey is arriving home on the 10th of April. I cannot wait to meet her in person. She's going to be my FT prospect. Here she is a couple of days ago:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Cute little guy! Hope he turns out to be a great doggy! //dog//


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

> Cute little guy! Hope he turns out to be a great doggy!


Thanks, she's a little girl though.  If she's even a fraction of what her daddy was, she's going to be great.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

There are few things more fun than bringing home a new pup.  She looks like a winner to me.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

who's her daddy? she is Beautiful I love labs


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

> who's her daddy?


Maxx.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pup. Nothing cuter than a puppy. My yellow lab turns 1 this month -*|*- puppy stage can be a challenge. That reminds me I need to buy a new garden hose :x


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy...ours just turned 3 months. We kennel train and Hershey has her own toys. Thus far the house breaking and chewing are going very well. However the puppy love biting well it's not a problem with me as Hershey gets a very stern and commanding "NO" but with the kids it's another story... Good luck with the new pup...unconditional love. :wink: :wink:


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

congrats, she is a cute little girl.


----------

